# setting up the new shop



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*clean out and arrange*

Yes the day was filled with moving as many items as i can out of the way to set the new shop up. I have half of the 2 car stall cleared out and a row of boxes stacked by the door. The table saw is in place as is the band saw chop saw and the osculating spindle sander my grinder is last on that wall. I am moving the Wood Rat to a different wall and will re mount it this weekend I have read several books on shop setup but don't know if they helped me much i think they pointed out short Cummings in my budget. the jointer and storage cabinets are in place or close. Ill post a couple of photos tomorrow before i move on to the next phase.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*big day tomorrow *

my son just got laid off he was doing very well in his new job it looks like the company is on the brink so low man is gone . he is coming over tomorrow to help move the things the drs say i am not allowed to lift due to the fall i had in December, my career ender. I am excited and will start taking photos tomorrow of the shop layout if i had the shed built id have the last half of the third stall too but the year is winding down and so did my cash flow the good news is that the lady from the state told me id be getting my ssd benefit in her eyes so its official i am jacked up from the fall that ruptured 6 disks. i want to junk some stuff and steal parts for the new router table and the rest of the stuff needs to get put away. A new lumber rack and norms pipe clamp rack are also in the near future as is the router station and the new workbench i built an assembly table and a sharpening bench is cut but not put together. More great news my uncle is going to start coming over to woodwork with me this winter. So tomorrow is cleanup day for me i couldn't be happier. till tomorrow see ya here is the outside view of the house the shop is the garages http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=i3H&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&q=2965+maine+clovis+ca&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1600&bih=682&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x80945bd4a543c063:0xbfc649b5be4bbd03,2965+Maine+Ave,+Clovis,+CA+93619&gl=us&ei=aYiKTtH7JrSssALciZGtBA&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ8gEwAA


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*not going as fast as i would like. *

We worked here for two days, i changed the places for several items we dismantled the router table and salvaged a ton of parts off it. I was so tired on both days that i didn't take any photos yet next is the planes workbench and sharpening station, as i have most of what i need to get it ready for use. there are still a few tools id like to store in a shed but i have too much cash tied up in planes and need to sell some off to build the shed its a never ending story. I have to get the shop done to have a better place to do my planes and all the sharpening and japanning the wife hates when i use her oven to bake on japanning most guys are using paint its cheaper and faster likely holds up as well. anyway i finished the out-feed bench its basic and its in the shop now ill get things in place the next couple of days i have my son again on Saturday so hopefully we can start on setting up dust collection hoses etc got to remember to get some grounding wire and some more blast gates and about 60 feet of tubing a few ys and ts i will need a few reducers for the saws that have 2.5 inch or smaller inlets. i put the following tools on the north wall band saw chop saw radial arm saw osculating spindle sander and in the corner the dust collector. on the east wall is the freezer my wife's pride and joy and then the wood-rat and a hallow chisel mortiser. then my a Cabinet and my tool box some of my daughters things from her wedding 10 boxes staked then down the south wall is sheet goods storage and a Cabinet then some more storage in the partition between the garage doors on the west side there is my compressor my sanding table a small cabinet and a gap then my old workbench that i am going to replace with the 21st century bench in front of that bench is the 54a powermatic jointer and in front of the freezer is the lathe a jet 1236 its small but i am no turner. in front of the lathe is the table saw and then in front of that is the out-feed assembly bench i made using the kreg jointer its a cool setup i need a drill press as Dan tool ours when he left town to Oregon to make his wife happy. i have a bench top press i don't like it much its really small i need a drill and want to jeep it under 5oo dollars. maybe ill start a thread on it or put it in the drill of your dreams thread. the router table and shaper will go in the second stall area and then some cleanup and i will be working in my new shop. hopefully with my sons help ill be able to get a couple of hours of work in a day as long as i keep the projects small enough to handle the weight. I need clamp storage and lumber storage i am thinking of a short term solution and a long term one too.until next time see ya later.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*along with the shop i am moving my office *

Today all day i moved things out of my extra room that i used this summer for tool testing due to the high heat in the shop I have been very busy in the shop and so i had several evaluation tools in the room in the house . My office has been in the sitting room that is attached to my master suite. It has been like this since i was moved here 5 years ago. so today i moved everything except my desk to the new office and moved all the review tools to the new shop downstairs so from now on the new office will be called the office its also where i produce rock music and play guitar. The wife is very happy about this and i hope i can keep her happy with all this work. again i had loads of help today my son and his little wife were here and she is a real hard worker we cleaned and emptied all my rock n roll stuff from my bedroom and then emptied the old office everything is done but the desk. I have a bunch of artwork and photographs to hang in the office as well as my swards from the lord of the rings movies.

it turns out the out feed table was made 1 inch to tall because when i measured the table saw it was not dropped to the floor major screw up. so tomorrow ill cut the legs off one inch and all will be well we will move the desk as soon as i can get the jack wired in the office its a phone line now but the house is wired with cat6 wire in every room even the shop. next after the desk is moved we go back to the shop and will be putting in a set of brackets for a lumber rack and mounting the wood rat in its new place I will be very happy to get back to the wood rat evaluation i just got the new mortice rail and it does very nice tennons already. then is just putting everything away and a small storage unit for some of my home building tools. I really cant wait to be back out there a few hours a day i think it will help me out a great deal. so tomorrow ill be taking photos of the shop clean or not the next task will be putting in the dust collection and the air plumbing. I may need to add some more electricity to the shop but we will see how it goes first with only two machines going at once i should be ok at least for a while. I also have to send out some planes on Monday so i have to finish them tomorrow during all the madness.

On a side note the Dr said i am not getting better and he made me permanently disabled and the lady from ssi said i will be getting ssd so at least ill be having some income since the workers comp doesn't pay me enough to live on ..


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*at a dead stop *

i have felt bad all weekend and didn't get my shop cleaned up so its in the same messy condition i left it in in the pics. for those following my progress i warned ya it could go slow. the office is now cleaned up and i need to decorate it .


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *

Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.










Clamp Rack with my collection of clamps










The 24 inch 48in and 100in BORA WIDE BODY CLAMPS










The 6 shelves not really loaded up yet

This is the progress i made in the past 48 hours along with working on some hand planes, real happy with most of this for now. i would like to replace the shelves with cabinets when the budget allows it. we also emptied 5 big boxes of stuff and put away a ton of tools that need a home and we will keep plugging away I will have to treat the kids to a night of fine dining when i am caught up on the budget front. We also filled one of two metal cabinets with tool boxes and tools they all go in there real nice and if you know whats in each box it will be a convenient way to have my tools organized.










cabinet full of tools .


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


Dude, your shop is coming along very nicely. I can not wait to see it all completed.

Ps, I am waiting patiently for that 608 you are sending me.

Pabull.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


Bas i shipped it priority mail PayPal should have sent you a tracking number if they didn't let me know ill give you the number. the shop is still a big mess but little parts are coming along well one thing i am doing to clear it out is i am paying my son with my car tools. he is a certified mechanic mow and i am giving him everything car related jack jack stands machinists vise motor stand cherry picker all gone from my shop. so i will be able to move my wood around better thanks for the kind words its things like that that keep me motivated to get my shop done and projects started .


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


Looks nice so far. Looking forward to see the rest when it is done.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


Lance, I have the tracking number, thanks. I will post a picture of the 608 when it gets here and I will tell everybody where to get their restored planes.

I will keep looking for new shop improvements fro you.

I pray your health will allow you to do lots of woodworking still in the years to come.

Pabull.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


*Got the beast:*










608 in need of TLC, and I am itching to get started.

Pb.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


That one may need a little tlc but she has good bones she is really solid and all there in good shape would be an easy fix up try that trend cleaner you will love it all the grime comes off really nice


----------



## MedicineMan (Aug 24, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *sound abound and shelves and a pair of clamp racks *
> 
> Ok the last 2 days were filled with good intention.s i had a couple of planes to set up and a few things planed to get done in the shop. WE MY SON AND I and my daughter in law busted some ass in this latest heat wave we got a set of six shelves on brackets up not my first choice but i had them so they fit into the budget. we also mounted the 10 inch 3 way speakers to the wall used the 3rill to mount it it drove the screws into the wall they were a full 4 inch screw. not as much torque as the pc 18 volt which drove them in like butter but not bad for a lighter tool. next we put up a full set of pipe clamp racks and a second clamp rack simple design a half a 2×4 and screwed it to the wall.
> 
> ...


Hey, Dude, the shop is looking good. Hope you get that healthcare whipped into good shape. I am an old Tennessee medicineman, aka pharmacist. Look forward to seeing that 604C. Stay healthy and in the shop.
Later…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*oops i forgot storage *

as always i forget something in my projects. this project is setting up a working full-time furniture shop. This has left me with a bunch of things that need to be stored in a shed I have decided to make a 10×12 shed its the largest the building code allows with out inspection. I will use a barn style roof and this will give me a loft in half to 3/4 of the size of the shed I will be placing things like Xmas boxes and stored household goods and all the garden tools and the bicycle collection of my son in law in this shed as well as my home building tools and my tile saws and things i don't use often. The shed will look like a little red barn when done and it will empty my shop of junk and things i don't know where to put. This project begins the day after tomorrow and will progress quickly as possible i want the frame up in a weeks time and then the roof in a weeks time. This project was not in the budget but must be done to have the room i need to start working on a daily basis in my shop. once this is done the shop will need lighting and dust collection plumbing as well as compressed air to get to work i fear this will use the money i was going to use to buy a saw stop. major bummer .


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*the shed goues up *

the past few days we put the foundation down built the sub floor and sheeted the floor then we framed out the 4 walls next is truss construction I am anxious to start this but need to do the math so i get this right and i am off to lowes to look at the model it is the exact model i built but i made my walls higher so i can stand up strait in the shed once completed the things that take up floor space in the shop will be gone and the shop will move toward production ill post photos tomorrow


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*more time on the shed *










this entry is for yesterday the day before Thanks Giving

I spent a few hours nailing up the truss and then cut out the gussets for them since this is a barn style roof it was hard to get the strength i wanted out of the truss . They are made from 2×4 and are cut at 22.5 degrees using 4 boards for each truss that's three joints each with 16 nails driven in using the palm nailer then the gusets are attached using 12 penny ring shanked nails i had some trouble with the pasload gun and am awaiting a call back to see if it can be fixed without a trip to the shop It is my favorite framing nailer. I do have others but they all use air. I cant believe how many nails are in this project. I did go with the 2foot on center 2×4 construction instead of 16inch on center but it is only a storage shed and cost does mater on this project the tools in the shop are dying to be decluttered and put back into service. I was looking for a way to get this done before xmas i sure hope i do get it done.


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fun to see these things come together.

I'm currently building a cottage-like shed for my parents-in-law.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks familiar. Nuilt one just like this just recently. Good luck and you wil love the room. Thanks for posting


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to you both and to the silent readers who are following my re opening of the shop I hope i get this done this weekend and then can start skinning it


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, this is looking good!


----------



## MedicineMan (Aug 24, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dude…the shed is coming along very well. I hope you get er done quickly, too. Be great to get inside before Christmas, I'm sure.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you guys i do hope to be back at it tomorrow I got the pasload nailer working it was my own fault it stopped it appears there is an expiration date on the fuel and it does go bad so do not stock up on fuel unless your doing a big job


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty Fancy shed to me…
... looks more like a small Shop to me… LOL… A darn NICE little shop!

Looks cool!

You're making very good progress! Do you have concrete blocks for the foundation?
( don't think you had enough time to pour it… I haven't read Part 1 yet…)

Lots of good storage too! LOL


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *more time on the shed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no joe they are 4×6 inch pressure treated beams. they should last a lifetime according to the shed people that wanted 2900 dollars to build this shed. theirs had 7 foot ceilings too small mine had 8 foot ceilings ans then the rafters are open so a couple more feet to the roof line. plus their foundation was 4×4 and mine is 4×6 a lot better i think and only 30 dollars more. mine will cost around a thousand to 1200 to build and i used Simpsons strong ties to tie the roof down .after the collapse i am going to add more strong ties to the walls .I wont make the mistake of no hurricane ties again. they don't cost that much and will save me labor from another collapse.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *

Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking



























I have no clue what i could have done to avoid this it was really bad several of the new homes being build in our neighborhood also collapsed anything that was not sided fell to the ground in a few cases the homes were 2 story homes collapsed the same as my shed I pray no one got hurt in this tragedy tons of power outages and tree collapses


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


I am sorry to see this. I read about the recent tremendous Santa Anna winds in the western US. I hope that you are able to get things back together soon.

Best wishes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


looks like most of it may be salvageable. Pick up the pieces and start over.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


dude,

Sorry about this happening to you…what a pisser…..Seems like sometimes things come along and knocks us down, but we have no choice but to get back up…Three years ago a major ice storm hit here where I live….devistated everything around for miles.. out of power for 8 days…..big trees smashed and broken…Luckily my house and shop survived, but you never forget…..Just have to start putting things back together again….one step at a time, or in your case, one truss at a time….You'll be fine. Just extra work to be done now…...


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


sorry to hear and see this. Persevere in patience.
brandon


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


thats a bummer

well
back on the horse

looks like not to much to repair
and some sheeting and ground steaks


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


That sucks, good that no one was hurt. It looks like most of it can be saved. Good luck.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Your shed blew over and yet the tarp remains attached, now that is crazy. Sorry this happened, but looks like (as others have said) it is all salvageable. Maybe a few good neighbors would help you catch back up.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


If there wasn't too much damage to the lumber, you should be able to get it back up in a reasonable amount of time.. I wouldn't hesitate to sheath that thing though…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Did you have the walls braced to some stakes in the ground? I don't see any but that doesn't mean they aren't there. We always brace to stakes. Don't remove those until you sheath the corners. Tie the trusses together with boards at an angle or they will blow down every time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Golly… the wind really blew HARD here in So.Calif…

I don't know where Clovis is… thought it was further North… out of the way of our wind storm…

Sorry to see it do all that damage… Hope you can salvage a lot of it… and just keep on a going!

Maybe a few temporary brace pieces are in order to keep thing Square as There!??
(... yeah… now, I tell you… right? LOL)

Hope it's not too bad.

Take care…


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


WHOA! That was a nasty wind. We read that some places measured as high as 123 mph! And they said it wasn't stopping anytime soon. We hope the winds have died down there. It does look like you'll be able to salvage it, but we're sure it feels like 3 steps forward, 2 steps back!

We can feel for you since we had similar winds just before Labor Day. We're still trying to recover. We pray a speedy recovery for you and all those affected.

L/W


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Wow that was totally uncool. Some temporary cross braces can help from it happening again . But 90 mile an hour winds are pretty darn strong. Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


thanks you guys i appreciate the support . Yes the braces were there its like the whole thing was lifted up and tossed 4 feet away. the braces snapped off at the top. The trusses were all attached with Simpson strong ties and they are all still attached except for the gable ends where they were nailed differently because of being flush with the wall. the bottom plate is still nailed to the floor . the studs were lifted right off the nails and the nails are all strait up its like a tornado picked it up but it was just wind gusts there were several new homes damaged they have stickers from the city condemning them these are fine homes that were awaiting siding had their roofs on already and are piles of sticks just like my shed. with my bad back i will need lots of help getting this back together. the winds died for a few hours tonight but are kicking up right now . I will continue the shop setup blog including this vital step till i have the shed i have no walking space in the shop ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Sometimes it just dosen't mater what you do, nature decides.
Sad Dude, good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


watching the news, I guess if its just your shed your pretty lucky. You guys got some nasty winds out there. Good luck getting it back up. I'd stop by and give you a hand, but that'd be a long drive


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Man that really sucks! Mother nature just doesn't know when to quit. This has been a bad year for a lot of people. But hopefully no one was hurt?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if it was the tarp that caused it to blow over? I do believe that if there was no tarp on it, the wind would have just blown through, the tarp gave it resistance! I know you put the tarp up to protect the wood but my experience with tents led me to this conclusion! BUMMER either way, good luck on the rebuild!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


That's an unfortunate thing. All you can do is pick yourself up and get to work repairing it. I hope the repairs will go well for you.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Wind storms can do some strange things. A few years ago, we had one that damaged several houses, and it just seemed to come out of nowhere.

My partner and I had just left the station in the ambulance when the wind came up. It blew, of all things, a trampoline out of somebody's yard, over their chain-link fence, and right on to the front of the ambulance. The windshield was completely blocked. Needless to say we made an emergency stop right there in the road, luckily no one was following us too closely. Did a good bit of damage to the ambulance too.

Good luck on your clean up.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Yeah, the wind yesterday knocked down sections of fence and numerous houses in my neighborhood. Sorry that you were hit with some damage too. Hopefully it's behind us now as we wait for the ice to come as our nights start freezing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


This sort of thing makes me appreciate the English climate. It may be dull most of the time but its rarely this 'exciting'. Good luck with the re-build.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


I just did a Yahoo Map search for Clovis, CA …
Right next to Fresno… West of Kings Canyon Natl. Park, and South of Yosemite Natl. PK…
Beautiful country!
Nice little town!
Went to the Hybrid map, zeroed-in, & found what looks like an Athletic Club on 5th st., near Rodeo…
... has a huge pool with two nice diving boards, a bunch of tennis courts, & other large buildings…
... and a nice Track…
... looks like quite a place… might be a college… a big college!

I was in Fresno many years ago for an Amateur Radio Hamfest which they had there every year… one of the biggest in the State! Was real fun… Ate at some great Bask (sp) restaurants… Super GOOD!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Joe, that's a Jr. High School. I actually went to school there. And yeah, it's a nice place.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


A Junior High! OMG… WHAT A PLACE!!

You guys have SUPER GOOD SCHOOLS!!

I woulda had a BALL there!

Those diving boards look awesome… look like 1 meter and 3 meter boards…

COOL!

Thank you very much!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Yeah, Clovis has some good schools. I'm in the process of buying a house in Clovis so my kids can go to the schools there. That's actually the Jr. High that my kids will go to.


----------



## toymike (Nov 17, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Look at this way, now you can make a bigger shop if you want


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


*toymike:*

He made it as large as he could without having to be Inspected, etc.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is a shed. I am building it to clear yard tools and house building tools from the shop. All the things that are in my way of a good woodworking shop will go into the shed tomorrow. We start the daunting task of the rebuild. This has been a big setback. I almost want to say screw it and burn the whole thing to the ground. Then i say to myself, "self, do you want to work the wood in a clean well- organized shop?", and the answer is a big yes! So, I have to get this done. I will be cross bracing this but don't think it would have mattered as I think the tarp was the culprit. It just acted like a 16 foot kite and lifted the thing right off the nails. I feel if i had toenailed all the studs as well as the nails through the bottom plate into the endgrain it would have been stronger and may not have lifted off. But as i said several of the new homes in the neighborhood that are being built collapsed too, so it was Gods will I will rebuild starting tomorrow.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


I have seen the "tarp as kite" effect. After the storm that was hurricane Irene, I was amazed to see that a very large and heavy chain-link animal enclosure had moved across the yard and only stopped when the bottom hit a garden bed that is partially sunk in the ground. We had a tarp on the top of this enclosure.

There were things inside the enclosure like 5-gal buckets and a large plastic crab that was once a sandbox. The enclosure must have been several feet off the ground to make it over these obstacles. This was all with wind gusts of only about 60 mph.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


You may not realize it, but you now know the 3 keys to building a structure that will withstand high wind forces: connections, connections and connections - note how good a job the strong ties did in keeping the trusses connected to the top plate, and how the gussets kept the trusses together. Now's a good time to go back to your Simpson catalog and choose similar ties to hold the top plate to the studs ("hurricane ties") and a set to hold the studs to the bottom plate ("holddowns"). You may also be able to find a tie that bypasses the bottom plate and straps the studs directly to the foundation joists. Of course, if you go to all that length, the wind will never blow in Clovis again, but that just means the ties are doing their job in a different way.


----------



## Niall (Dec 1, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


I just saw your post and am really sorry to hear what happened.
I live in the el Segundo area and we had some light damage.
I could feel the windows and doors shake.
I used to camp a lot in kings canyon its a really beautiful area.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


thanks again to you all. yes i am looking into the strong ties to see if i can afford to add them they are a bit pricy even though they do a great job of holding the structure together. I must say i am very pleased at the support i am getting from the guys at LJ you guys are keeping me going well i need to get back outside and start the cleanup . its a bit dangerous out there with all the nails sticking up in the air. this was unfortunate and i am upset but it was a shed and not a home i was going to go get pictures of the collapsed houses to show you guys but the contractor had them cleaned up in only a couple of days and I didn't think of it till yesterday


----------



## thisoldworkshop (Nov 15, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Major setback AS SHED COLAPSES IN FREAK WINDSTORM *
> 
> Ok well at 2am today we were hit by a major freak windstorm with some gusts as high as 90miles an hour the shed was going to be sheeted tomorrow and instead we are faced with a major cleanup the pics will do the talking
> 
> ...


Hey brother of mine, I am sorry this happened to you, but atleast it wasn't your home and everyone is safe. I feel for ya. Just take a deep breath and start again


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*cleaning up the remains and starting over *

Ok well i just had to do major keyboard surgery but it is working better now. Tomorrow we will start with the cleanup and the reconstruction. I am hoping we can get back to where we were before the storm this weekend and have it done by mid week next week. After that i need to make the door and do the trim work. which i can take my time on as i don't need to rush any of it except the door. I feel a great deal of support from my LJ friends but they all live to far away or have previous engagements. So I will take photos as we go tomorrow and will blog again tomorrow night . thanks for you support it does matter to me Lance


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning up the remains and starting over *
> 
> Ok well i just had to do major keyboard surgery but it is working better now. Tomorrow we will start with the cleanup and the reconstruction. I am hoping we can get back to where we were before the storm this weekend and have it done by mid week next week. After that i need to make the door and do the trim work. which i can take my time on as i don't need to rush any of it except the door. I feel a great deal of support from my LJ friends but they all live to far away or have previous engagements. So I will take photos as we go tomorrow and will blog again tomorrow night . thanks for you support it does matter to me Lance


Lance by the reports I've seen on those storms you were very lucky that's all the damage..
good luck again on the rebuild, and watch your back man !


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning up the remains and starting over *
> 
> Ok well i just had to do major keyboard surgery but it is working better now. Tomorrow we will start with the cleanup and the reconstruction. I am hoping we can get back to where we were before the storm this weekend and have it done by mid week next week. After that i need to make the door and do the trim work. which i can take my time on as i don't need to rush any of it except the door. I feel a great deal of support from my LJ friends but they all live to far away or have previous engagements. So I will take photos as we go tomorrow and will blog again tomorrow night . thanks for you support it does matter to me Lance


It is good to hear that you are back at it. I hope that all goes well from here on. I am looking forward to seeing the resurrection.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning up the remains and starting over *
> 
> Ok well i just had to do major keyboard surgery but it is working better now. Tomorrow we will start with the cleanup and the reconstruction. I am hoping we can get back to where we were before the storm this weekend and have it done by mid week next week. After that i need to make the door and do the trim work. which i can take my time on as i don't need to rush any of it except the door. I feel a great deal of support from my LJ friends but they all live to far away or have previous engagements. So I will take photos as we go tomorrow and will blog again tomorrow night . thanks for you support it does matter to me Lance


I feel your pain, only mine was caused by water, not wind. My shop got flooded three weeks ago during a crazy rainstorm. I'm still cleaning up the mess.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning up the remains and starting over *
> 
> Ok well i just had to do major keyboard surgery but it is working better now. Tomorrow we will start with the cleanup and the reconstruction. I am hoping we can get back to where we were before the storm this weekend and have it done by mid week next week. After that i need to make the door and do the trim work. which i can take my time on as i don't need to rush any of it except the door. I feel a great deal of support from my LJ friends but they all live to far away or have previous engagements. So I will take photos as we go tomorrow and will blog again tomorrow night . thanks for you support it does matter to me Lance


beth I am so sory you took a major hit like that is you shop in a basement ? I feel you our house was flooded when a ******************** broke when i was 15 it was a drag sand bags and the like I hope you recover from this mess


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning up the remains and starting over *
> 
> Ok well i just had to do major keyboard surgery but it is working better now. Tomorrow we will start with the cleanup and the reconstruction. I am hoping we can get back to where we were before the storm this weekend and have it done by mid week next week. After that i need to make the door and do the trim work. which i can take my time on as i don't need to rush any of it except the door. I feel a great deal of support from my LJ friends but they all live to far away or have previous engagements. So I will take photos as we go tomorrow and will blog again tomorrow night . thanks for you support it does matter to me Lance


Hey Lance, I may have a few hours to spare tomorrow so I'll give you a call in the morning. Well, it's already after midnight, so I guess technically it'll be later this morning.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*the clean up is well under way *

Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance

we lifted the roof up on two ladders to let us get the bottom of the top plates off so we can build the walls again it worked great we got the bottom top plate off in a few minutes










we were able to save the door way in tact as it was ripped clean off the foundation










we then stacked up all the studs in a neat pile then then dogs knocked them over I am too tired to re stack them again










then we pulled all the bottom plate off the foundation this went well except the back board on the end away from the door which was the opposite way from the way the shed fell was ripped up pretty bad so i am replacing this one board


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


Good job Lance. You'll be back to where you were in no time. Hope the wind stays in your favour now.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


Glad you got a little done today. Sorry your son didn't make it out. Slow and steady still gets it done though. Way to keep at it.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


actually Matt he showed at 100 and we worked till 4 thirty after the trip to lowes to but a replacement wonderbar because mine has gone missing it will show up now that i have a new one i also have somewhere here one from harbor freight


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


Well, let me know if you need any help some other time. If not we'll still have to meet up sometime soon.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


We're praying the winds that are forecast for tonight will miss you. Keep up the good progress.

L/W


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


yes thanks no structure up tonight and the straps will keep me in good shape for a while


----------



## MedicineMan (Aug 24, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


Sorry to see the windstorm hit the shed. Must have been very bad out that way. We got 6 inches of rain when that wind reached Tennessee. Glad the wind had died down. Best of luck rebuilding the shed. Glad your house was OK.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *the clean up is well under way *
> 
> Well My Friends It took about 4 hours of hard work today to get the studs picked up and the bottom plates up. then removing tons of nails I cant believe how many nails were holding this thing down and it just lifted off like no body's business. I am thankful to Matt who offered to help but i didn't want to have him here and my son not here it didn't seem right to ask a new friend to help with out an able bodied worker her to help. i pulled nails till my arms hurt so i called it a day after 4 hours we still have i top plate to separate and 4 corners to dis assemble. then we will rebuild the walls we lost one board as it split in half under the pressure every thing else was salvageable. Tomorrow ill pull the corners apart we did get a new wonder bar and it works great. I have a few thousand nails for the now working Passlload framing Nailer I love the gun but learned a valuable lesson about passlaod nailers do not buy more gas than you need it appears the gas has a shelf life and becomes inert and wont fire the gun once its old bummer so be sure when you buy this kind of nailer you need to check the bottom of the fuel canisters for the expiration date. well tomorrow ill buy the other piece of lumber i need and I will start on the walls. This trip will also be to find hurricane straps for the stud walls as i wont let this happen again. thanks for reading my blog soon it will be back to setting up the shop. which this was all about in the first place if you get a chance read the entire blog and you will see where i am coming from and going to. Lance
> 
> ...


Glad you're getting a good start at getting it cleaned up & going again!

... and it will be BETTER as the result of the happening… So, I guess it did some good!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Back at it and again we have a structure The Shed Rebuilt after the Storm*

Well after several days of pulling and cutting off nails,The Shed started being rebuilt on Sunday. I then i worked on Monday and Tuesday and today we were back at it we stood up the other three walls today. I will be using hurricane ties tomorrow to tie the studs to the top and bottom plate. I am very excited we got this much done. It will take me a while to tie all the studs in to the plates and then i am going to tie the walls to the foundation. with long straps no more silly wind storms going to collapse my Shed. I may make the Christmas deadline yet. I will add photos in the morning so come back again and see where I am at I want to raise the roof in the morning if we can a nice crane would be good tomorrow for sure. but most likely a few young guys will lift it up there by them selves and we will nail it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Back at it and again we have a structure The Shed Rebuilt after the Storm*
> 
> Well after several days of pulling and cutting off nails,The Shed started being rebuilt on Sunday. I then i worked on Monday and Tuesday and today we were back at it we stood up the other three walls today. I will be using hurricane ties tomorrow to tie the studs to the top and bottom plate. I am very excited we got this much done. It will take me a while to tie all the studs in to the plates and then i am going to tie the walls to the foundation. with long straps no more silly wind storms going to collapse my Shed. I may make the Christmas deadline yet. I will add photos in the morning so come back again and see where I am at I want to raise the roof in the morning if we can a nice crane would be good tomorrow for sure. but most likely a few young guys will lift it up there by them selves and we will nail it.


We need some pictures Dude


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Back at it and again we have a structure The Shed Rebuilt after the Storm*
> 
> Well after several days of pulling and cutting off nails,The Shed started being rebuilt on Sunday. I then i worked on Monday and Tuesday and today we were back at it we stood up the other three walls today. I will be using hurricane ties tomorrow to tie the studs to the top and bottom plate. I am very excited we got this much done. It will take me a while to tie all the studs in to the plates and then i am going to tie the walls to the foundation. with long straps no more silly wind storms going to collapse my Shed. I may make the Christmas deadline yet. I will add photos in the morning so come back again and see where I am at I want to raise the roof in the morning if we can a nice crane would be good tomorrow for sure. but most likely a few young guys will lift it up there by them selves and we will nail it.


Dude, you sure using "hurricane" ties isn't bad luck, lol? Congratulations on getting your shed back up and going.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*RAISE THE ROOF THE RESTORATION OF THE SHED HELP FROM LJ BUDDY *

I was tieing all the huricane ties to the studs for an hour today and then . waited for the help to arrive it came from several people My son my son in law and My new friend Matt from LumberJocks and his dad Craig They came to help me raise the roof so to speak. We took the main part of the roof of the shed and lifted it into place atop the structure I will secure all the rest of the hurricane straps in the morning we are not expecting high winds tomorrow or tonight I really need to make a quick job of nailing once the light is here. I want to thank Matt and his Dad for the help This is what LJ is all about friendship here is a couple shots of the rebuilt frame .


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *RAISE THE ROOF THE RESTORATION OF THE SHED HELP FROM LJ BUDDY *
> 
> I was tieing all the huricane ties to the studs for an hour today and then . waited for the help to arrive it came from several people My son my son in law and My new friend Matt from LumberJocks and his dad Craig They came to help me raise the roof so to speak. We took the main part of the roof of the shed and lifted it into place atop the structure I will secure all the rest of the hurricane straps in the morning we are not expecting high winds tomorrow or tonight I really need to make a quick job of nailing once the light is here. I want to thank Matt and his Dad for the help This is what LJ is all about friendship here is a couple shots of the rebuilt frame .


You're making GOOD progress!

Thank you.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *RAISE THE ROOF THE RESTORATION OF THE SHED HELP FROM LJ BUDDY *
> 
> I was tieing all the huricane ties to the studs for an hour today and then . waited for the help to arrive it came from several people My son my son in law and My new friend Matt from LumberJocks and his dad Craig They came to help me raise the roof so to speak. We took the main part of the roof of the shed and lifted it into place atop the structure I will secure all the rest of the hurricane straps in the morning we are not expecting high winds tomorrow or tonight I really need to make a quick job of nailing once the light is here. I want to thank Matt and his Dad for the help This is what LJ is all about friendship here is a couple shots of the rebuilt frame .


Nice to see things are coming together for you.

L/W


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *RAISE THE ROOF THE RESTORATION OF THE SHED HELP FROM LJ BUDDY *
> 
> I was tieing all the huricane ties to the studs for an hour today and then . waited for the help to arrive it came from several people My son my son in law and My new friend Matt from LumberJocks and his dad Craig They came to help me raise the roof so to speak. We took the main part of the roof of the shed and lifted it into place atop the structure I will secure all the rest of the hurricane straps in the morning we are not expecting high winds tomorrow or tonight I really need to make a quick job of nailing once the light is here. I want to thank Matt and his Dad for the help This is what LJ is all about friendship here is a couple shots of the rebuilt frame .


i smell a new shop initiation ….


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*on with the show *

the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos








the loft is 8×10 and uses the f feet to the top of the shed to a great advantage and if the wife kkicks me out a nice place to sleep


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


Coming right along!

Somehow, I expected the roof to be next… but, you went for walls…
Does that give it more rigidity & strength for the roof?

You going to have one of the lil attic ladders so you can Hide-a-way? LOL


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


i did it how i was taught i never asked why but it seems to stiffen the structure and makes it like a drum the roof is under way i just didn't get photos before dark thirty and i was out in the shop packing things for storage and trying to put the new drill press together that took 30 minutes Ill tell ya Joe the fit of the powermatic equipment









is awesome

also note the items around the saw for flipping homes is there in the wood-shop I want it in the shed or on a property site where i can make some money


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


didnt see the last line but no ill keep the ladder in the shed so i dont need to make another to climb up I just use the little giant


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


its getting there.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


Looking good so far… Just keep the high winds away until you get all the sheathing / decking on tight…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


yes i do hope so but see in the photos i used hurricane straps in the entire structure never make the same mistake twice


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


Hey Dude,

I just thought of something! (really!) LOL

You *could* mount a strong Beam just under the roof braces, in the middle, to stick out the Front… 
Have a good sized Pulley on the end of it, etc.
Of course, the upper section going into the attic would have to be able to be Opened up, like a door…
Basically a Lift where you pile a small pallet with stuff to be stored, pull on rope to lift it up to the attic entrance, then climb your ladder to unload it into attic!

Something like that… They way they used for barns!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


actually i thought of that but the beam would cost as much as the whole shed so i scratched that idea great idea though glad we thought of it separately great minds think alike the whole shed cost me under a grand the kit i based it on assembled sells at lowes for 2900 and i made my loft 2 times as big and my walls re higher using 8 foot studs instead of 7 foot in the kit plus i have hurricane straps and a bigger foundation mine is 4×6 and the kit is 4×4 thanks for your input joe hows the weather in so cal it was 60 here today we are in heaven if it gets much warmer the trees will turn to blossoms


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


A barn raising, great progress. You will have a shop in no time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


Dude:

WOW! That's a lot of MONEY for such a beam! Had no idea!

Weather here has been great the last few days! 70's… 71.6 right now.
Wish we could bottle it… LOL

Looking good!

Hey! You could still have Attic doors up there on the outside… and use your LADDER from there!!
... unless you're going through a hole in the ceiling… LOL


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *on with the show *
> 
> the loft is made and the final bit of siding needs to get done the gable ends need the top on them and the roof is half way done with the sheeting . I got a new drill and a new router table this is getting to the point where i can tell i am going to begin working the wood very soon here are some photos
> 
> ...


the loft is 4 feet back from the front door and is 8 feet long and 10 feet wide with a 5 foor space to the roof in the middle lower on the sides we are supposed to get this done tomorrow


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*the shed is water tight and is ready for shingles just in time for our first rain *

the siding is done the roof is sheeted and the shed is closed in. i have to make the door and put the shingles on the roof to call it done and yet i will continue to do molding work for quite a while as i will make all my own molding. I am very pleased with the loft i have it loaded with several things already and it helped clean out my office as I made room for my wife's best friend to move in with us she is going through that d word and she is a big help around the house, I am exactly one month behind in this project not to bad for a disabled old man I cant wait to start showing photos of the shop instead of the shed soon my friends soon together with your emotional support and good friends like Joe I pushed on when i felt like giving up.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *the shed is water tight and is ready for shingles just in time for our first rain *
> 
> the siding is done the roof is sheeted and the shed is closed in. i have to make the door and put the shingles on the roof to call it done and yet i will continue to do molding work for quite a while as i will make all my own molding. I am very pleased with the loft i have it loaded with several things already and it helped clean out my office as I made room for my wife's best friend to move in with us she is going through that d word and she is a big help around the house, I am exactly one month behind in this project not to bad for a disabled old man I cant wait to start showing photos of the shop instead of the shed soon my friends soon together with your emotional support and good friends like Joe I pushed on when i felt like giving up.


Hey!

You're still there!

... and getting more things done on your Shed…

Looks like you're about ready to start using it.

Pictures would be nice…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *the shed is water tight and is ready for shingles just in time for our first rain *
> 
> the siding is done the roof is sheeted and the shed is closed in. i have to make the door and put the shingles on the roof to call it done and yet i will continue to do molding work for quite a while as i will make all my own molding. I am very pleased with the loft i have it loaded with several things already and it helped clean out my office as I made room for my wife's best friend to move in with us she is going through that d word and she is a big help around the house, I am exactly one month behind in this project not to bad for a disabled old man I cant wait to start showing photos of the shop instead of the shed soon my friends soon together with your emotional support and good friends like Joe I pushed on when i felt like giving up.


Good job ,that's moving out.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *the shed is water tight and is ready for shingles just in time for our first rain *
> 
> the siding is done the roof is sheeted and the shed is closed in. i have to make the door and put the shingles on the roof to call it done and yet i will continue to do molding work for quite a while as i will make all my own molding. I am very pleased with the loft i have it loaded with several things already and it helped clean out my office as I made room for my wife's best friend to move in with us she is going through that d word and she is a big help around the house, I am exactly one month behind in this project not to bad for a disabled old man I cant wait to start showing photos of the shop instead of the shed soon my friends soon together with your emotional support and good friends like Joe I pushed on when i felt like giving up.


That's the spirit, keep fighting!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *the shed is water tight and is ready for shingles just in time for our first rain *
> 
> the siding is done the roof is sheeted and the shed is closed in. i have to make the door and put the shingles on the roof to call it done and yet i will continue to do molding work for quite a while as i will make all my own molding. I am very pleased with the loft i have it loaded with several things already and it helped clean out my office as I made room for my wife's best friend to move in with us she is going through that d word and she is a big help around the house, I am exactly one month behind in this project not to bad for a disabled old man I cant wait to start showing photos of the shop instead of the shed soon my friends soon together with your emotional support and good friends like Joe I pushed on when i felt like giving up.


Nothing like progress. Hope you get it all done soon.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *the shed is water tight and is ready for shingles just in time for our first rain *
> 
> the siding is done the roof is sheeted and the shed is closed in. i have to make the door and put the shingles on the roof to call it done and yet i will continue to do molding work for quite a while as i will make all my own molding. I am very pleased with the loft i have it loaded with several things already and it helped clean out my office as I made room for my wife's best friend to move in with us she is going through that d word and she is a big help around the house, I am exactly one month behind in this project not to bad for a disabled old man I cant wait to start showing photos of the shop instead of the shed soon my friends soon together with your emotional support and good friends like Joe I pushed on when i felt like giving up.


thanks you guys i know there were lots of people who helped my state of mind when the wind storm blew my shed down. but some of you have stayed to watch the rebuild i think that's cool.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *

Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.

Having the shed water tight and tested gave me the confidence to get things moved into the shed and out of the shop. so all the building tools and the rest of the automotive and gardening tools that went in the garage have been moved. the next days were filled with placing the machines and benches into a way that it makes for a very nice shop. all the machines are plugged into the gang boxes I use to power the shop. since the shop is so short on power it will be a one man shop, till the wiring is upgraded to accommodate for home runs to each major tool. then will be the dust collection and the compressed air are piped in the shop will be complete and it will be successful. as I just took my first new order for this new shop yesterday she is going to sketch up the cabinet that she wants i don't have any details on it yet but am excited that i will be ahead in the orders area I also got a second cabinet ordered from my sisters and mom. who want to have a new vanity in the bathroom of the home they own together. I also have a piece for the museum to make that one is mostly hand work and a lathe. It will be a period piece and will have a chess set and a walnut and wormy chestnut wood selection with walnut being the dark and chestnut the light color wood to make the set and table i think will take a few weeks once i get the chess pieces turned the basic table should do very well if my design is right also during the next two weeks and first on the list is a federal style book case It was featured in Wood Magazine I cant find the issue and i had two copies as i grabbed a second copy when i knew i was going to make the bookcase Buy the time these pieces are done i will have started selling some deckchairs in Norms PLAN SET AND THE ROCKLER HARDWARE KIT I PLAN ON MAKING THESE CHAIRS FROM IPPI At this Point I will also be making the wine racks from norms collection I plan on selling these to collectors and hope that the pieces I have chose to build will sell well and I will be able to make a living doing what i love Woodworking.

Those of you that have read this blog from the beginning to the freak windstorm and my bad health are all key reasons i love it here at LJ Your support has pushed me on even when I feel down I can hear joe say come on lance you can do it and to Matt and Dave from LJ thanks for coming by to help me build the shed and to the guys from the hand-planes of your dreams thread with out their support this would still be a pipe dream instead tomorrow will be the day I say I am done and I can start taking jobs I will not have everything I want but who starts out a new shop with everything perfect I know i will get the rest done as the cash starts to roll in. If I can build you something please let me know Ill Be showing off my works in the near future at the Kirney Mansion in Fresno County. the Fresno county historical Society. and maybe your home.

Thanks for your help again with out you we would still be asking can i really do this is my health going to hold out to let me do what i love . Peace Lance The Dude


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


great to hear the forward progress.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


God speed and good luck Lance


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got the shed finished so you can use it!
... as for testing… did you mean actual RAIN? ... or just the hose?!

It has been raining the last few days here with only ONE day of rest!
... hope the same rain was up there in your test! LOL

It's a good feeling to have more room!
Just like the feeling you get just after you've FILLED-UP the auto gas tank after being on fumes for 3 days! LOL

Do you have Before pictures… so we can compare to the After… when you're done?

Good to hear you have some jobs lined up to help you pay for the shed, etc. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


i dont know if i shared this with you Joe but my wife has told me that i am free to persew woodworking to pay my bills and if it works out ill be doing this for a living as much as my damaged body will let me


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


Dude!

*Good for you!

Good for your wife!

Go for it!

Good Luck!*

Sounds like you're on the Road for it!


----------



## MedicineMan (Aug 24, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear of your good progress. Best wishes for your health and great woodworking progress as well.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *cleaning out the shop and moving things to the new shed *
> 
> Well my friends the last week has been filled with moving things from the shop to the new shed the shed is now water tight and the shingles will be going up any day completion photos of the shed in the next blog entry.
> 
> ...


*Hey Dude!*

You and other guys in your area might be interested in this!
*
Here is enough Alder & Beech to keep one in Business for quite awhile!

*
It would require a few storage places… split up among you guys…

You could use it… or SELL it… a terrific BUY… AND SO CLOSE TO YOU!!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Moved in and up and going but not finished *

To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *Moved in and up and going but not finished *
> 
> To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


I am in the permit / contract stage of building a new garage/workshop; I have planning and agonizing over all the legal issues (survey, lot consolidation, ergonomics and the planning and zoning beaurocracy of my area. As much as I want and need this new shop; I have had times when I thought it just too much of a hassle. Anyway, I am about about six weeks for grand breaking and expect the actual build will take 4 to 5 weeks. I have built detailed large porches and I have a lot of experience with interior remodeling but this project is crazy and the unexpected expense aggravating. The original plan called for a monolith foundation 43' x 24' (five windows. tow skylights, two 9' x 8' steel insulated garage doors, 3 steel entry doors and a roof pitch of 7-12. After the building department finished with me I was allow only 43' x 24' and I had to have a comletely new survey and lot plan ($1000). This shop has been a long time dream; otherwise I would have just quit.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Moved in and up and going but not finished *
> 
> To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


DAM MY SHOP IS OUR GARAGE I GET ALL THREE STALLS MINUS A SPOT FOR THE FREEZER AND A RACK OF BIKES AND a tool box that belongs to my son in law the rest is mine be sure to look at the photos of mt shop I love it so much


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *Moved in and up and going but not finished *
> 
> To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


Hey Dude, as they say…

*"No pictures… Didn't happen…" 
*
So…

*Didn't happen! LOL*

Glad you're still dreaming about it! LOL

Glad I helped you… wasn't really aware of what I was doing… LOL … glad it worked out…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Moved in and up and going but not finished *
> 
> To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


Joe simply go to my shop http://lumberjocks.com/thedude50/workshop click the link enjoy the pictures it did happen i swear and there are the pictures to prove it


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *Moved in and up and going but not finished *
> 
> To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


Oh… OK..!!

Thanks for the Link!

Looks like you did it alright!

Looks good… you have a little wiggle room now!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *Moved in and up and going but not finished *
> 
> To all my friend who have inspired me and helped me when the evil winds of change blew down my shed . i AM NOW MOVED INTO THE SHOP. i will ask you all to please visit my killer new shop. I wont say it is perfect because moving in has yielded a few disturbing things like a lack of breakers in my shop to support the power tools. as i had asked the builder to make sure there was enough to support my shop and they did put in plenty of outlets they just put them all on one 15 amp circuit. an and i know they used awg12 wire because i insisted on it. I cant believe they were so dumb to screw this part up. there is a serious lack of overhead lighting. this is a big problem and will have to be solved and will be so this blog is not over be sure to look at the photos of my shop and leave me feedback. i will be adding new photos as i get the bugs in the shop worked out . we have begun filming things for our upcoming Chanel on you tube. the website is very busy with the new Delta grams downloads and we are all happy to be back in the shop. tonight i finished the first project from the new shop. I had been working on a early American table and thought that would be first but tomorrow is my Moms 84th Birthday She asked for a lamp so i decided to turn one today. we went and got the shade and stuff and i began by cutting up an old beam of wormy chestnut its Als fault he kept showing all those killer photos so i started looking on eBay and found a few beams. I knew i was dealing with the deck stacked against me but the old beam lamp flew to pieces when i finished drilling the hole for the cord. it made a loud pop and it went crazy on the lathe .My wife came out about then like her raider was on and she said make something else, she wont see it as 150 year old barn wood she will see it as broken junk I promptly glued the wood together and will make a lamp out of it for myself. but i had to shift gears so i looked over the wood pile and found a nice piece of Claro Walnut burl this would work for the base and it was a not to big. so to the lumber rack and a nice piece of black walnut to make the spindle the wife chose how tall and it was a go the walnut was already square so i cut it to length and marked the centers i went to the jointer 4 passes on each corner had them knocked pretty far down chucked it up thought what i wanted it to be like and followed my minds eye. i love to do what feels good and sometimes it works and some times it don't. I liked the little lamp spindle so then i turned the base drilled the pilot hole in the base and then i remembered Daniel had taken the forstner bits we had with him. i think they were his so i broke out the auger bit and brase i bought years ago it works well i waxed the whole thing as i was finished sanding right on the lathe the wire hole is done on the lathe with a bit years ago the whole thing looks good to me you will see it when i post the project but that's how the damn lamp became the first project in the new shop thanks again to all my friends especially Joe he has stuck with me for months and when it wasn't looking good he helped me stay focused . the dude


ya Joe thanks for the support I spent the day re-sawing some old beams they are pretty cool


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*The Shed is now 99 % done it is water tight *

Well guys a long time coming due to finances and then trouble finding a good roofer that was willing to climb on the roof of the shed to put the comp roof on. But at last I found Pedro he is a roofer who is doing the comp roofs in the development going in down the block. We quickly settled on a price and he re estimated the materials and said the other guy was trying to do it cheep and that he would not space the shingles that far apart . So in less than 2 hours the two brothers had the roof complete. Tomorrow I plan on finishing the door to the shed and I hope it goes as planed. With the completion of the shed my focus will be entirely on the shop. I have several improvements in the works on the shop. Including a new 100 amp sub panel and 2 new 230 lines for the new Saw Stop and for the New 60 gallon 3 hp compressor. Finally a compressor that can keep up with my sand blaster. I can see this helping my big plane restorations a great deal. Also I am installing a big Rapid Air System in the shop. These are the guys that plumb your compressed air throughout your shop in lines that are flexible yet strong. This is not the cheep junk they peddle at harbor freight. I went with the professional series of hose as the runs are long and I have several drops in the shop one by each machine and one by each workbench and one in the driveway. The Big Compressor will be in a small free standing shed outside this tiny shed is a one day build at most it is more like a closet than a shed. But it will be insulated for noise suppression and it should work out there very well. I am also about to finish the first of two workbenches I have to get the chops set right and install ed then I will finish the bench the tops are already flat and have been stable for weeks. I need to make the tool trays and then install both vises. I am very excited to bring this to a close so I can use bench one to finish bench 2. As all this heavy work has destroyed my old bench. It was a nice light work bench with bad vises but it was flat and I used it all the time now it is begging to be put to bed. I have used the other bench to do things when the top was sized and bolted to the base it was a joy to have a big solid bench to work on. So I must focus this next week and get this done and ready to go. My Electrician had a bad fall and he will try to finish my wire job next Saturday. I ask you all pray for his speedy recovery from a 14 foot fall off a ladder. and that he will be well soon so the shop can get wired for the new tools. One more piece of good news the shed being water tight has made it so that the bicycle wall in the shop is now gone. This gives me 10-12 more feet of wall space Things are looking up Cheers my friends

Lance


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *The Shed is now 99 % done it is water tight *
> 
> Well guys a long time coming due to finances and then trouble finding a good roofer that was willing to climb on the roof of the shed to put the comp roof on. But at last I found Pedro he is a roofer who is doing the comp roofs in the development going in down the block. We quickly settled on a price and he re estimated the materials and said the other guy was trying to do it cheep and that he would not space the shingles that far apart . So in less than 2 hours the two brothers had the roof complete. Tomorrow I plan on finishing the door to the shed and I hope it goes as planed. With the completion of the shed my focus will be entirely on the shop. I have several improvements in the works on the shop. Including a new 100 amp sub panel and 2 new 230 lines for the new Saw Stop and for the New 60 gallon 3 hp compressor. Finally a compressor that can keep up with my sand blaster. I can see this helping my big plane restorations a great deal. Also I am installing a big Rapid Air System in the shop. These are the guys that plumb your compressed air throughout your shop in lines that are flexible yet strong. This is not the cheep junk they peddle at harbor freight. I went with the professional series of hose as the runs are long and I have several drops in the shop one by each machine and one by each workbench and one in the driveway. The Big Compressor will be in a small free standing shed outside this tiny shed is a one day build at most it is more like a closet than a shed. But it will be insulated for noise suppression and it should work out there very well. I am also about to finish the first of two workbenches I have to get the chops set right and install ed then I will finish the bench the tops are already flat and have been stable for weeks. I need to make the tool trays and then install both vises. I am very excited to bring this to a close so I can use bench one to finish bench 2. As all this heavy work has destroyed my old bench. It was a nice light work bench with bad vises but it was flat and I used it all the time now it is begging to be put to bed. I have used the other bench to do things when the top was sized and bolted to the base it was a joy to have a big solid bench to work on. So I must focus this next week and get this done and ready to go. My Electrician had a bad fall and he will try to finish my wire job next Saturday. I ask you all pray for his speedy recovery from a 14 foot fall off a ladder. and that he will be well soon so the shop can get wired for the new tools. One more piece of good news the shed being water tight has made it so that the bicycle wall in the shop is now gone. This gives me 10-12 more feet of wall space Things are looking up Cheers my friends
> 
> Lance


No pics… Didn't happen…

LOL


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *The Shed is now 99 % done it is water tight *
> 
> Well guys a long time coming due to finances and then trouble finding a good roofer that was willing to climb on the roof of the shed to put the comp roof on. But at last I found Pedro he is a roofer who is doing the comp roofs in the development going in down the block. We quickly settled on a price and he re estimated the materials and said the other guy was trying to do it cheep and that he would not space the shingles that far apart . So in less than 2 hours the two brothers had the roof complete. Tomorrow I plan on finishing the door to the shed and I hope it goes as planed. With the completion of the shed my focus will be entirely on the shop. I have several improvements in the works on the shop. Including a new 100 amp sub panel and 2 new 230 lines for the new Saw Stop and for the New 60 gallon 3 hp compressor. Finally a compressor that can keep up with my sand blaster. I can see this helping my big plane restorations a great deal. Also I am installing a big Rapid Air System in the shop. These are the guys that plumb your compressed air throughout your shop in lines that are flexible yet strong. This is not the cheep junk they peddle at harbor freight. I went with the professional series of hose as the runs are long and I have several drops in the shop one by each machine and one by each workbench and one in the driveway. The Big Compressor will be in a small free standing shed outside this tiny shed is a one day build at most it is more like a closet than a shed. But it will be insulated for noise suppression and it should work out there very well. I am also about to finish the first of two workbenches I have to get the chops set right and install ed then I will finish the bench the tops are already flat and have been stable for weeks. I need to make the tool trays and then install both vises. I am very excited to bring this to a close so I can use bench one to finish bench 2. As all this heavy work has destroyed my old bench. It was a nice light work bench with bad vises but it was flat and I used it all the time now it is begging to be put to bed. I have used the other bench to do things when the top was sized and bolted to the base it was a joy to have a big solid bench to work on. So I must focus this next week and get this done and ready to go. My Electrician had a bad fall and he will try to finish my wire job next Saturday. I ask you all pray for his speedy recovery from a 14 foot fall off a ladder. and that he will be well soon so the shop can get wired for the new tools. One more piece of good news the shed being water tight has made it so that the bicycle wall in the shop is now gone. This gives me 10-12 more feet of wall space Things are looking up Cheers my friends
> 
> Lance


joe I am not climbing up there to take a photo sorry it happened


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

thedude50 said:


> *The Shed is now 99 % done it is water tight *
> 
> Well guys a long time coming due to finances and then trouble finding a good roofer that was willing to climb on the roof of the shed to put the comp roof on. But at last I found Pedro he is a roofer who is doing the comp roofs in the development going in down the block. We quickly settled on a price and he re estimated the materials and said the other guy was trying to do it cheep and that he would not space the shingles that far apart . So in less than 2 hours the two brothers had the roof complete. Tomorrow I plan on finishing the door to the shed and I hope it goes as planed. With the completion of the shed my focus will be entirely on the shop. I have several improvements in the works on the shop. Including a new 100 amp sub panel and 2 new 230 lines for the new Saw Stop and for the New 60 gallon 3 hp compressor. Finally a compressor that can keep up with my sand blaster. I can see this helping my big plane restorations a great deal. Also I am installing a big Rapid Air System in the shop. These are the guys that plumb your compressed air throughout your shop in lines that are flexible yet strong. This is not the cheep junk they peddle at harbor freight. I went with the professional series of hose as the runs are long and I have several drops in the shop one by each machine and one by each workbench and one in the driveway. The Big Compressor will be in a small free standing shed outside this tiny shed is a one day build at most it is more like a closet than a shed. But it will be insulated for noise suppression and it should work out there very well. I am also about to finish the first of two workbenches I have to get the chops set right and install ed then I will finish the bench the tops are already flat and have been stable for weeks. I need to make the tool trays and then install both vises. I am very excited to bring this to a close so I can use bench one to finish bench 2. As all this heavy work has destroyed my old bench. It was a nice light work bench with bad vises but it was flat and I used it all the time now it is begging to be put to bed. I have used the other bench to do things when the top was sized and bolted to the base it was a joy to have a big solid bench to work on. So I must focus this next week and get this done and ready to go. My Electrician had a bad fall and he will try to finish my wire job next Saturday. I ask you all pray for his speedy recovery from a 14 foot fall off a ladder. and that he will be well soon so the shop can get wired for the new tools. One more piece of good news the shed being water tight has made it so that the bicycle wall in the shop is now gone. This gives me 10-12 more feet of wall space Things are looking up Cheers my friends
> 
> Lance


OK!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

*The biggest problem I have is the shop is running but was never finished *

I have 5 unfinished projects in the shop today and I will have to finish these before I can get back to the job at hand . Which is setting up shop. I need a tool cabinet in the worst way and a plane till and a planer stand and so many more things I have a radial arm saw that is in the middle of a restoration and still I keep working I have two half finished workbenches in the shop and have not touched either on in over a month. And still the work keeps coming in and I cant pass it up to do work on my own projects so the shop remains in a state of working chaos. I have done all the rewiring for the shop and the last line for the compressor is not hooked up to the new big compressor also I purchased a central air line system from rapid air and it needs to be installed I don't like climbing in the attic but I will find a small friend to help me some how.I think I need a battle plan and should take one day a week to work on the shop. Tell me what you think.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

thedude50 said:


> *The biggest problem I have is the shop is running but was never finished *
> 
> I have 5 unfinished projects in the shop today and I will have to finish these before I can get back to the job at hand . Which is setting up shop. I need a tool cabinet in the worst way and a plane till and a planer stand and so many more things I have a radial arm saw that is in the middle of a restoration and still I keep working I have two half finished workbenches in the shop and have not touched either on in over a month. And still the work keeps coming in and I cant pass it up to do work on my own projects so the shop remains in a state of working chaos. I have done all the rewiring for the shop and the last line for the compressor is not hooked up to the new big compressor also I purchased a central air line system from rapid air and it needs to be installed I don't like climbing in the attic but I will find a small friend to help me some how.I think I need a battle plan and should take one day a week to work on the shop. Tell me what you think.


Makes sense to me! Reserve one day a week for cleaning and one day a week for shop work. That sounds like a lot but I'll bet you waste more time than that a week because the shop is messy and/or disorganized. Cleaning could be spread out by taking the last 1 1/2 hours every day to clean/straighten up. I have seen pro shops do this.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

thedude50 said:


> *The biggest problem I have is the shop is running but was never finished *
> 
> I have 5 unfinished projects in the shop today and I will have to finish these before I can get back to the job at hand . Which is setting up shop. I need a tool cabinet in the worst way and a plane till and a planer stand and so many more things I have a radial arm saw that is in the middle of a restoration and still I keep working I have two half finished workbenches in the shop and have not touched either on in over a month. And still the work keeps coming in and I cant pass it up to do work on my own projects so the shop remains in a state of working chaos. I have done all the rewiring for the shop and the last line for the compressor is not hooked up to the new big compressor also I purchased a central air line system from rapid air and it needs to be installed I don't like climbing in the attic but I will find a small friend to help me some how.I think I need a battle plan and should take one day a week to work on the shop. Tell me what you think.


I think setting up the shop is the most important. Then you can enjoy doing your work.

I can't even get started in a project if I don't' have some order in in place in the shop. For me chaos just slows me down and I spend too much time looking for things. To keep the work enjoyable Sometimes I stop and clean up right in the middle of my work just to have a fresh start. Hunting for misplaced hand tools and whatever is a big wait of time for me. I seem to just put them down and forget where I left them as I'm working, that's when Chaos sets in and I lose my train of thought while I'm searching for them. So for me maintaining order is a must. Maybe if I had more room and I was a little younger things would be different. All I have is a (2 car garage) with way too much in it. All my big tools are on wheels and I'm always trying to find the best set up for what I'm building.

I would get the jobs you have started done and then set up your shop before you take on more work. Then you might find yourself getting more jobs done faster! 
That's just my take…. 
Tony


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

thedude50 said:


> *The biggest problem I have is the shop is running but was never finished *
> 
> I have 5 unfinished projects in the shop today and I will have to finish these before I can get back to the job at hand . Which is setting up shop. I need a tool cabinet in the worst way and a plane till and a planer stand and so many more things I have a radial arm saw that is in the middle of a restoration and still I keep working I have two half finished workbenches in the shop and have not touched either on in over a month. And still the work keeps coming in and I cant pass it up to do work on my own projects so the shop remains in a state of working chaos. I have done all the rewiring for the shop and the last line for the compressor is not hooked up to the new big compressor also I purchased a central air line system from rapid air and it needs to be installed I don't like climbing in the attic but I will find a small friend to help me some how.I think I need a battle plan and should take one day a week to work on the shop. Tell me what you think.


Lance,

Ha! ...working through organized Chaos will eventually lead to your 64th birthday. (yes, don't ask how I know this)

If you are seriously struggling with getting a handle on this, it's as easy as 1 - 2 - 3.

Any Commission work excluded here, as their completion dates will drive their own priorties.

All your personal and other asundery tasks can be listed on paper and a value of 1, 2, or 3 would be placed on each task, 1 being most important and 3 being the least.

Transfer all the #1 tasks to a new list and the same for the #2 and #3 tasks to their own lists.

Now you have three lists, assign values of 1, 2, 3 to these individual lists and hang them on your 'To Do' board.

You are now in the position to work your Commission work each day and finish off your day with a task from your priority Lists. You may have a task on the most important list which fits into the time you now have at the end of your day and you then reduce that list by one task, and so on till you have controll of your Chaos.

Revisit your Lists every 3 to 6 months and make any revisions neccessary.

BTW, did I mention that I am a Capricorn? The LOML says that my sign translates roughly to mean that everything must be in neat piles. 

Best Regards.
Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thedude50 said:


> *The biggest problem I have is the shop is running but was never finished *
> 
> I have 5 unfinished projects in the shop today and I will have to finish these before I can get back to the job at hand . Which is setting up shop. I need a tool cabinet in the worst way and a plane till and a planer stand and so many more things I have a radial arm saw that is in the middle of a restoration and still I keep working I have two half finished workbenches in the shop and have not touched either on in over a month. And still the work keeps coming in and I cant pass it up to do work on my own projects so the shop remains in a state of working chaos. I have done all the rewiring for the shop and the last line for the compressor is not hooked up to the new big compressor also I purchased a central air line system from rapid air and it needs to be installed I don't like climbing in the attic but I will find a small friend to help me some how.I think I need a battle plan and should take one day a week to work on the shop. Tell me what you think.


Thanks for the feedback I think I will follow as much of this advise as I can. The only problem with turning away new work is the bills wont stop coming due and the wife insists on my paying the bills I do pay in a timely manner she will not tolerate the tv being off or her cell phone not working or she will not like it if I loose my car to the greedy bank. I am not responsible for many bills at this time but I need to be able to turn my projects out much quicker and the key to doing this is to have order in the shop the 30 minute searches for tools that do not have a place is very time consuming I am almost anal about the parts of the shop that are set up correctly but there are areas that I have barely touched I need to finish so many things Len is right that a list with priority's is a must this is the first thing on the list SO a list is what is in order. I will keep you all posted on what I do and how it turns out.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

thedude50 said:


> *The biggest problem I have is the shop is running but was never finished *
> 
> I have 5 unfinished projects in the shop today and I will have to finish these before I can get back to the job at hand . Which is setting up shop. I need a tool cabinet in the worst way and a plane till and a planer stand and so many more things I have a radial arm saw that is in the middle of a restoration and still I keep working I have two half finished workbenches in the shop and have not touched either on in over a month. And still the work keeps coming in and I cant pass it up to do work on my own projects so the shop remains in a state of working chaos. I have done all the rewiring for the shop and the last line for the compressor is not hooked up to the new big compressor also I purchased a central air line system from rapid air and it needs to be installed I don't like climbing in the attic but I will find a small friend to help me some how.I think I need a battle plan and should take one day a week to work on the shop. Tell me what you think.


being self employed you have to set hours. then do shop stuff on your time.
other wise work will take over your life. I understand feast or famine. I spent 13 months working 6-10's with a 3 hour drive. (no life) now am laid off (3 months). as a carpenter thats life make it while it's good.


----------

